

India’s ‘Missed Call’ Economy: An Untapped Goldmine - npguy
http://statspotting.com/2013/01/indias-missed-call-economy-an-untapped-goldmine/

======
adidash
Its worth noting that zipdial is using this missed call model very
successfully. They were recently funded by 500 startup India and are planning
international expansion.

------
chii
Sooner or later, there will be a charge for making the call, even if it wasn't
answered. Making the call costs resources, and that needs to come from
somewhere!

------
sonabinu
Maybe that is the problem in India, everyone is trying to overide the system.
If there is a loophole, let me exploit it.

~~~
npguy
The positive spin is that we are still within the system, and maximizing the
benefits at a low cost

